
What is it like to have an understanding of very advanced mathematics? - LiveTheDream
http://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-have-an-understanding-of-very-advanced-mathematics/answers/873950
======
ethnomusicolog
This (kind of) qestion should become a quality test for any knowledge
gathering community. The top answer, is clean , precise, deep ... and so true.
it's unbelievable that the internet has finally a place where it can be read
by anyone.

